# Greenpoint



## rutabowa (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been staying in Greenpoint, Brooklyn for the last few days, it's my 1st time in NYC and I want to recommend this area! It feels like I guess the city used to be like, it's v friendly, about 25 mins to get to central Manhattan or 5 mins to Williamsburg (which is a bit like Shoreditch, but a bit less annoying.  I suppose Greenpoint is more like London Fields or Dalston or something). And there is the fantastic Greenpoint YMCA, my room with TV was $45 a night which is pretty amazing compared to other places. In the building theres a 24 hour gym, swimming pool and sauna which you get for free, then you get a voucher for breakfast in an old-school diner where you can here people sayiing Brooklyn things like "Tell me aboudit". it's no the most salubrious place to stay, i guess there's quite a few old men long term residents, but i really liked it, local kids hang out there with basket balls and stuff too.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi 
I've got rellies living in Greenpoint, its a likeable area, and has pretty good connections into Manhattan - its become alot more mixed since I first visited (1999), but still very definitely a Polish district - so I hope it keeps that character to it.

Have you walked down into Williamsburg - with that Russian orthodox church along the way?

The Thai place on Manhattan and Greenpoint, opposite McDonalds used to be pretty good - Thai Kitchen, Thai Garden, something like that.

You can walk over that big flyover into Queens (Avenue West or summat) to the water side and get a nice view of Mid Town too.

cheers
Gav.


----------



## D (Dec 15, 2005)

It's neat that you're staying in Greenpoint.  I grew up in Manhattan and don't think I'd ever even visited Greepoint (and a bunch of other neighborhoods in Brooklyn) until I was an adult.

The walk to Williamsburg is nice...and there's soooo much energy on the streets!

If you walk to Long Island City and peer into midtown you can almost see my childhood home.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm now in my (work-paid-for) midtown Manhattan apartment, Greenpoint was a nicer area for me I think but this flat is good... I'm gonna have a wander around Williamsburg this weekend, I've been working every day so far and not had a chance to do anything except go eat and drink in the evenings! Which however has been very nice, I have been taught the cheapest place to drink all over the West Village by my work colleagues.


----------

